# Toby's Semi Annual Senior Wellness Exam



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Great report Toby - way to go!! Your Mom has taken such good care of you. Love seeing the pictures of you playing with your little brother.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome news! I really believe that a younger dog can do wonders for our older ones.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That's wondeful news about Toby!

I always love seeing photos of Toby and Yogi too!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's really great Toby. So glad you are having so much fun with your little brother. Well done Mom, your doing a great job!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Yay Toby....So glad he is doing so well. Love the pics.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

All good news Anne! Yogi will help keep him young..


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad that Toby's check-up went well and that he is doing so great.


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Toby looks so happy! Love your pictures! And hooray great checkup!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great report, great news!!
Tito just picked up kennel cough from, we think, Petsmart. So I'd be sure your guys are protected!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm happy to hear it's all good news! I love the photos. He looks very energetic playing with little Yogi. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Hip hip hooray for those good results. You have quite the NASCAR track going on there ; go, Toby, go


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's great news. He looks terrific, too. I bet having Yogi around helps keep him young. I know our two young GRs have a good effect on Tess (even if she would deny it! being grumpy and all )


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great report!!! Grace is 9 and has TCell indolent lymphoma. She has no symptoms (other than high leukocytes) and does not need chemo at this time. With luck and good care she has a few more years in her. Do you think getting a younger dog is beneficial? A puppy or young adult? She loves to see other dogs and used to have a big brother who went to the Rainbow Bridge when she was 2. She adapted well to being an "only child". Any comments are welcomed.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Fantastic news! Toby looks wonderful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Awww, he is just amazing. He is definitely young at heart. Looks like he just loves Yogi. What a great pair.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> great report, great news!!
> Tito just picked up kennel cough from, we think, Petsmart. So I'd be sure your guys are protected!


Argh, poor Tito! Yes, we have the KC vaccine scheduled for 2 weeks from now. I'm out with my dogs in public all the time so it's important for us to keep that vaccine going. I hope Tito's case is mild and he's back to normal soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Mjpar72 said:


> Great report!!! Grace is 9 and has TCell indolent lymphoma. She has no symptoms (other than high leukocytes) and does not need chemo at this time. With luck and good care she has a few more years in her. Do you think getting a younger dog is beneficial? A puppy or young adult? She loves to see other dogs and used to have a big brother who went to the Rainbow Bridge when she was 2. She adapted well to being an "only child". Any comments are welcomed.


You know, I think it depends on the dog. I thought Toby would enjoy being an only dog since he demands my attention constantly, but apparently I was wrong! It took him a few days to get over the shock of a tiny puppy that wasn't leaving, but once he realized Yogi was here to stay and Yogi could be fun and play with him, he relaxed and started enjoying his sibling. I think in the beginning he would look at me and see how tired I was and engage Yogi to help me out! I can already tell Yogi is more comfortable with another dog in the house. He cries for a little bit when I walk him separately from Toby and he enjoys trying to cuddle with Toby. We thought Yogi might be our last puppy, but now we are rethinking that and I'm hoping we won't be too old for a puppy in 5 years or so! 

I'm sorry about Grace's diagnosis and hope she will fight this and have many more good years with you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

duplicate post.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So glad to hear his check up went well. Way to go Toby!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd say LOT'S of spunk, like a puppy!! So glad that you got good news!! Toby's beautiful and so is Yogi. They look like the best of friends.


----------

